# New round for snipers??



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2016)

I am not a sniper but I do enjoy shooting precision bolt.  I found this article interesting, and had not heard of the .300 Norma Magnum.

Special Operators Want a New Sniper Rifle in This Rare Caliber | RealClearDefense


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2016)

Disclaimer-

I also am not a sniper, but do like to shoot LR. 

I think whoever wrote the article doesn't know much about rifles.  I stopped reading halfway through because I thought it was riddled with inaccuracy.

Although I have not had a chance to shoot one yet, a couple buddies have rifles chambered in .300 Norma and seem to like them. 

Personally I have no desire for one.  There are better options for high-BC rounds, like .375 CheyTac.  If I ever decide for whatever reason that I need an ELR rifle, it will be in one of the better chamberings.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Disclaimer-
> 
> I also am not a sniper, but do like to shoot LR.
> 
> ...



I am a casual shooter and understand .300 Norma Mag goes for $6-$7/round.  Too rich for my blood.  I am more of .308 guy as I do not reload.

I too saw inaccuracies and tried to pay (more) attention to the info specific to this round.  I _would_ like to shoot it though.


----------



## Etype (Nov 24, 2016)

What did you guys see as inaccuracies?

What popped to me was this comment-


> ...and some experts argued it didn’t retain sufficient energy for reliable soft target neutralization past 1,800 yards...


I'd consider myself pretty well informed in the sniper realm, and I haven't heard talk on the R&D side or operational side about a requirement for lethality at 1,800m.

"Experts" and "yards." Words that induce skepticism.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 24, 2016)

Etype said:


> What did you guys see as inaccuracies?
> 
> What popped to me was this comment-
> 
> ...


Have we switched on the long gun side to measuring distance in meters?


----------



## Etype (Nov 24, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Have we switched on the long gun side to measuring distance in meters?


I don't know when the Army last used used yards, maybe WWII or Vietnam.  In fact, the only weapon in the US Army arsenal that I know of that references yards is the M2 .50 cal.

The Marine Corps may still use yards, but the Army and Navy do not.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2016)

There are several KD ranges on multiple Army bases that are still in yards (many of which were built during WW2). But as far as range estimation and ballistic calculations, we have been on meters since the mid 1950's. This was the transition from the M1 Garand (sights marked in yards) to the M14 (Sights marked in meters), and further carried on with the M16/M4 variants (also marked in meters). NATO and all that goodness... During my time around the shooting community,  both yards and meters were being used, and the full on "everything in meters" didn't come about until the MIL/MIL and BDC optics started hitting the inventory.

Considering everything else's is in meters (landnav, indirect fires, etc). It is a bit silly that yards have hung around in the rifle community as long as it has. I guess some of the old head failing to convert, and so it passes on to the next-generation.  Pretty much a thing of the past now though.


----------

